# Seizers



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

im not sure if thats the right spelling, but can a frog have them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

yes. Usually cuased by lack of vitamins or usually Calcium. So dust the flies you feed them, regularly.
I've seen it happen to green tree frogs. People have lost darts to this too.
Did it happen to you?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

yes
get some calcium gluconate soln [equine/cattle store or online] and dilute 50:50 with water and drop on the frogs back daily....also freshen the dusting powder if it is more than a few months from opening.
reduce stress, make sure temps are ideal and humidity is >80%.
good luck

S


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

yes, i believe it did happen. Sometimes when i feed my frog (yes i do dust with calcium) he will be hopping around after FF and just kind of fall over and lay there all streched out then in afew seconds he'll get back up like nothing happened and continue after the flies. I just put him in his viv tonight, he's seems very happy, the temps are about 75+ give or take and the humidity is right up there also. I did loose the frog that i posted about earlier (skinny frog post) which sucks real bad, im hoping that this one will make it ok, he eats real good and everything and seems to be very active. I think i just ended up with a very young pair of frogs that needed to be cared for abit longer before i got them. Just another question, can i still get another D.Azureus to go with this one to make a pair? im not sure the sex of this one i have, but like i said i would rather have two then just one.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes you can ultimately pair up your lone azureus but at this point in time your little guy/gal is not out of the woods. The seizure behavior that you describe is very concerning but Shawn has already given you a good path for trying to address that problem. 

I would recommend obtaining some springtails to supplement FFs and also look into obtaining wingless FFs if you currently have winged (but flightless) FFs. Azureus tend to prefer smaller prey and your little guy is very small (my tinc type frogs morph out the water at probably 2x that size) so getting some size on it quickly is very important.

Good luck and don't hesitate to keep asking your questions. 

Bill


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What supplements are you using and how often? Depending on the supplement or the frequency of use, the frog may be getting insufficient calcium, D3 or the other vitamins in the supplement maybe disrupting the frogs ability to metabolize the calcium. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

im dusting with 1.1 repti calcium/repti vitamin, i feed both wingless FF and pinhead crickets at least once a day. He seems to like them both and has never not ate anything. I just ordered some more FF from eds fly meat on monday, i need to order some springtail now. My question is, can i raise the springtails in the viv, or do they need to be raised outside the tank?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

deathblooms said:


> im dusting with 1.1 repti calcium/repti vitamin, i feed both wingless FF and pinhead crickets at least once a day. He seems to like them both and has never not ate anything. I just ordered some more FF from eds fly meat on monday, i need to order some springtail now. My question is, can i raise the springtails in the viv, or do they need to be raised outside the tank?


both
keep one or 2 cultures going in glad containers with a few small holes on top. feed daily with a pinch of yeast and fish food and keep them in moist coco bedding or similar....then put some in the back of the tank in the leaf litter as often as you can spare a spoon full from the cultures you have going.
i would get new dusting powder just in case that supply went bad, and change every 6 months (write the date on the top when you open them to keep track)
and I would do the Ca2 gluconate drops for a while if the seizures persist.
good luck.
S


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

only one problem with that, i dont have leaf litter as substrate right now, i have a mix of coco bedding and what i thought was sphagnum moss but turned out to be just plain crappy terrarium moss. Also could someone give me a link to an online store for the Ca2 gluconate drops?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is one source online...
Bill

http://animalmedicstore.stores.yahoo.ne ... 23bya.html


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

There's not a problem with not havig leaf litter in your tank - springtails will do fine with the substrate you described.


----------

